# Hens: colour of eggs



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 June 2013)

Am wondering if anyone knows........

I've got some ex-battery hens, and whilst I'm glad we could give them a good life for the rest of their days, they all lay the same colour eggs. 

Not that colour makes the slightest difference to the flavour of the eggs, coz it obviously doesn't!!!  - but I've got this wacky desire to get some different hens which produce different coloured eggs!

I've seen some eggs - somewhere - which are a lovely greeny/almost khaki colour, and don't know which breed produces them!

Also any other suggestions re. hens that lay "pretty" coloured eggs please other than the bog-standard brown or white.

Thanks!


----------



## ghostie-x (9 June 2013)

We have Araucana hens and they lay blue eggs and got one chicken (mixed breed I think) that lays olive green eggs. They certainly attract people who buy our eggs


----------



## Archiepoo (9 June 2013)

these lay blue/green eggs and theyre very pretty birds http://www.omlet.co.uk/breeds/chickens/araucana/


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 June 2013)

I used to have a little yellow hen that laid blue eggs, she had 'fluffy' sideburns, she was a Wheaten Araucana. 

Like this.  (Not my one, but the same breed and colour).






ETA. Cross posted with above - but great minds and all that! 

My favourite chickens were Black Sumatra Game and they laid white/pale eggs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 June 2013)

I keep copper black marans for chocolate coloured eggs, Scots Greys for white eggs and rumpless araucana for blue eggs.


----------



## jrp204 (9 June 2013)

Aracana, Cream Legbar - blue eggs
Maran, Welsummers, Barnvelders - dark brown eggs.
Leghorns, Vorwerk, Lakenvelder - white
Aracana x Maran - dark green


----------



## millsandboon (9 June 2013)

Croad Langshans lay a pinky plum coloured egg


----------



## WelshD (10 June 2013)

to get the olive green eggs you need a cross between a blue egg laying breed and a dark brown egg laying breed. There are no pure breeds that lay olive eggs 

I cross Araucana and Welsummer bantams to get olive egg layers but there are a couple of other possible crosses including the one mentioned by jrp204 above


----------

